# graphtec ce5000 60



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We just bought a ce500 60 and love it. We are about to try our hand at rhinestone templates and have no idea how much downforce we need to cut the templates. If someone could clue us in, it would be appreciated


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use the Graphtec pink material. Use speed of 20 with downforce of 26. Use the red top holder with a 60 degree blade. I purchase my blades from Clean Cut. What SW do you intend to use?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Chuck, I bought a 60 degree blade for the blue holder, will that not work?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Only problem with that is the cutting length may not be long enough. Also the shaft is thinner for strength. Graphtec recommends the red top. You can try but I don't think the blade will hold up. Also use a blade offset of zero.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> Only problem with that is the cutting length may not be long enough. Also the shaft is thinner for strength. Graphtec recommends the red top. You can try but I don't think the blade will hold up. Also use a blade offset of zero.


I use the blue top blade holder 60* 28 force, speed @ 20, two passes with the Hartco material. I do go thru blades a bit more often, but I also cut alot of glitter material, but it will cut.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Everyone has their opinion and that is good. If what your using for blade and settings are working, ya can't argue with it. When your first starting out with a new cutter you have to do trial and error until you come up with what works for you.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

The BLUE holder is for the .09 blades and the RED one is for the .15 blades. The 60­° blades come in both varieties... so if you have a CB09 60° blade you use the BLUE holder. 


I have both holders, and use the 60° in the .15 RED holder because i believe the extra beefiness of the blade will help my blade tip last longer... the 60's are pointier than the 45's and the tips can snap easier..


PLUS, when changing from 45 to 60 I can just swap the holders and never have to mess with blade depth like you would if you were using just one holder for both blades. 

I also use Ross's blades.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Glenn, I do the same as you do. I also use winpcsign 2010 for my rhinestones and have to set my step size for that SW. When using AI with cutting master for vinyl, it's a different step size. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

We also are using a graphtec ce5000 60. We tried out the easy weed material from supply hut (22.5 mil) and it worked great with a blue holder 60 degree blade. We went with 31 down force and speed of 20 and it seemed to be perfect. Software wise we were using winpcsign2010 cut twice.

On the recommendation of other people on the forum, we then tried the hartco material 425s (25 mil) and ran into some problems. We had to turn the exposure on the blade holder to get it to cut all the way through. Unfortunately it was cutting all the way to the back but didn't cut out the holes completely. A little more annoying. Are we doing something wrong? We were thinking of sticking with the easy weed material but its almost $30 more a roll.

Thoughts?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Mike. With the thicker Hartco you need to extend your blade out more and back off on your downforce. I cut the Graphtec pink material and I do that. Your cutting easy weed with a force of 31 leads me to believe that your blade extention is not enough. You have to find the balance between the two.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Ya. On the blade length we just followed the instructions for the graphtec but now I see its more of a trial and error type thing. Ok we'll give that a try.

Thanks


----------

